# Flying Sub Roll call! Flying Sub arrival threads consolidated



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

My LHS (AAA Hobbies) got in their first shipment of FS kits today. I bought the first one, and let me say...THIS IS AN AWESOME KIT!!!

Everything about this kit is awesome, the size, the details, the fact that a kid could build this kit unpainted and still have a fun li'l display piece for his room. That is if Mom and Dad will fork out the $$$ for it.

I haven't been this excited about a kit since the 1/350 Refit came out a few years back.

I was sitting there in the store ans the shipping boxes were opened, and as the first FS came out, it came to me. It was opened within seconds. My fellow modelers gaped as I pulled the box top off and we beheld the glorious sight of yellow plastic, gray plastic, and a cool oversized Aurora style stand molded in clear.

As photos have already been posted of the parts, I did not take any yet. If anyone wants pics, let me know. I will provide some within a couple of days. This kit even allows for the top center section to be removed so that you can see the glorious interior. This one is going into the record books.

Pictures now!!!

http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo301/martinh65/Flying_Sub/


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

MartinHatfield said:


> My LHS (AAA Hobbies) got in their first shipment of FS kits today. I bought the first one, and let me say...THIS IS AN AWESOME KIT!!!
> 
> Everything about this kit is awesome, the size, the details, the fact that a kid could build this kit unpainted and still have a fun li'l display piece for his room. That is if Mom and Dad will fork out the $$$ for it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, on receiving your FS1!

Please share some photos!

- Ben


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: Congratulations on being the first kid on the block to get one, Martin! :hat:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You mean that Georgia got before us in the USA. Oh! Sorry,wrong Georgia.

Good for you! Have fun building it!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Flying Sub Roll call!*

Ok, looks Like Martin was the first to get his.

Who's next?

Steve


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Wow, what a slowpoke!! If Wolfman66 had gotten it, it would be DONE now!! What's takin' ya so long!!??!!

Wayne


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

We got them on Tuesday.

But at 74.00 I'm gonna have to wait...gotta take care of some stuff with out tax funds first...then we'll see whats left.

Hey Congrats!! 

Yes a parts pic out of the box would be cool!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Flying Sub Has Hit East Tennessee*

FOLKS THIS KIT IS MOST AWESOME !:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

hello, people i`am proud to announce that cleveland heights ohio has docked its flying sub on the shores of cleveland lake front. boy oh! boy! what a sight. she looks fantastic.


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

*on the shores of cleveland lake front*

Hello, people I`am proud to announce that Cleveland Heights Ohio has docked its first Moebius Flying Sub on shores of Cleveland Lake Front. Boy! oh Boy! what a sight, she looks fantastic.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Got mine at my LHS for a cool $55.00 plus tax.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Purchased 02/18/2009


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...got mine from my LHS, ...WOW! The store had Conan next to it. That kit is huge!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Got mine Yesterday Morning:thumbsup:

And with all the research done By me already, and not to forget Alex49xxx's Fantastic Blog..I have already starteted on it.

What a Beautiful Kit!! Well designed!!!!

And the instructions should sastify all the guys who rumbled about the Other Instrution sheets!!!
..The kit goes together Amazingly..(I dry fitted the thing to see what it would look like)..The only other thing Frank and Dave could do, is Build your Model for you(LOL)!!!!

This Kit is a show stopper!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

BrianM said:


> ...got mine from my LHS, ...WOW! The store had Conan next to it. That kit is huge!


Hi, Does the hobby store where you purchased your flying sub kit do mail order? If so can you give me a link to their site please? Thanks! And congrats to every one that scored one of these babies so far!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm watching the approach of mine on radar...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

spocks beard said:


> Hi, Does the hobby store where you purchased your flying sub kit do mail order? If so can you give me a link to their site please? Thanks! And congrats to every one that scored one of these babies so far!:thumbsup:


megahobby  (one forum below this) gives good service.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Incidentally, I love that J-II build-up of yours that I was admiring in the Hagarty book I got yesterday; congratulations on your fine craftsmanship, Mr. Payne!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

thanks


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Steve244 said:


> I'm watching the approach of mine on radar...


Well Steve, you could have had one by now if you had only come down by the Big Chicken and gotten one from AAA Hobbies.

Are you coming to the AMPS/Figure Modeler show tomorrow?

http://www.atlantafigures.com/

They are planning on having some for sale down there, they just got two more in today.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

used to hang out at AAA (ipms meetings too), but lately I get my thrills online. Pass by the crown plaza everyday on the way to work... hmmm... we'll see; can't plan on it. You know I've never ate at the big chicken...


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Steve244 said:


> megahobby  (one forum below this) gives good service.


Thanks


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Steve244 said:


> You know I've never ate at the big chicken...


You cannot officially declare yourself a resident of the Marietta/Kennesaw area until you have. I hereby revoke your license to claim residence.

....never eaten at the big chicken....what has this world come to?....probably a danged transplanted yankee or sumpin..... never eaten..... dagnabbit!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can "we- who- wait" get a pic or two?

I can find 3 dozen movies of a monkie flossing, but no new pics of the FS1
I was just at JLI's site and they have a different pic of the box art. Which one got used/shipped?

Steve


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Steve,
Gil has updated one of his links to include the correct box art. This one is actually uncropped: 

http://www.needfulthings.net/jai/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=63

You had me worried for a second! 
Ron G.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, but it wasn't a big thing. I thought the other artwork was great too... _The "blue-r" version_...Maybe they will use it for the release of the small FS-1 
I look at the box, and I can hear the theme song...da,.daa dah, da dat da dah dah, dahh,dahhhh dah, ...lol

Man, I thought going pre-order would get me an FS-1 _this_ week...lol

Steve


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I just bought one--it's not fair of me to comment since I made a minor contribution to this kit but it's really a dream come true for me. They really nailed the shape of this thing once and for all. It's going to be a blast building this kit...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I went to the local Hobby Lobby and they said they didn't order any - WTH?!? I've been buying all the other Moebius / Monarch / Sci-Fi kits they get in, I assumed they get this one as well. I really shouldn't assume... 

Oh well, its on to my on-line resources for mine! :woohoo:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jbond: It's ok. The whole Mobius thing has been a dream come true...

The Voyager?...then the Seaview?...with little guys, and then the Flying Sub,...

I'm sorry but, I have wanted these subjects kitted since I was little (I'm 48).... Some days I'm in the LHS for hours looking for some thing to buy.

Since Mobius started kitting these subjects....I just go get them... 
Steve


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

This Flying Sub looks OUTSTANDING ! And It's even molded in yellow.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

model maker said:


> This Flying Sub looks OUTSTANDING ! And It's even molded in yellow.


Yeah, with gray plastic for the interior pieces and a clear stand and windows.
I will have pictures posted later today.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

MartinHatfield said:


> Yeah, with gray plastic for the interior pieces and a clear stand and windows.
> I will have pictures posted later today.


Yesss pleeasse... Because this, the moebius site and Alex's blog on building one is the only fix I can get till mine surfaces down under from CultTVmans... 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

hedorah59 said:


> I went to the local Hobby Lobby and they said they didn't order any - WTH?!? I've been buying all the other Moebius / Monarch / Sci-Fi kits they get in, I assumed they get this one as well. I really shouldn't assume...
> 
> Oh well, its on to my on-line resources for mine! :woohoo:


Honestly, we were a little surprised by some of the comments we heard at the retail level about the kit initially. It seemed like due to the economy, a lot of stores would not stock it until they had orders for it. Not to toot our own horn, but we were pretty sure we had something that fans would want. Thanks again for all the support you guys!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you! It took some big ones to bring these kits to life.

I am one happy camper, Frank you might remember me I called you one day while you were getting the new building ready. weeding the grounds I think.

Thanks again, and I'm thinking at least your part of the hobby will be recession proof. I want the kits you are making. And will spend what it takes to get these kits.

Steve


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

*Got one*

I went to my local hobbyshop today And there it was! Because of the size and cost, the owner only ordered one. Now He is going to place an order for a few more. When you open the box you see that BIG yellow Hull. :thumbsup:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I took mine to my local hobby store yesterday,and when I lit it up there was smiles from all the people who where there!That made me happy.alex


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I ordered my flying sub kit today through meggahobby. I should get it by the end of next week:woohoo: I have been waiting a long time for this model, And want to thank Frank, Dave and every one else at Moebius for getting this kit out to us! Thanks again guys:thumbsup::dude:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

When you do start posting pictures, would someone post a dead-on side view of the FS? I'd love to know which version of the Flying Sub the 4' was, whether it had the straight edge from front to back or the up and back down curved edge. Thanks!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The Yellow hull, will the kit still need to be painted yellow ?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm thinking Tamiya chrome yellow..._*not gonna not paint this one*_.

The tamiya synthetic lacquers are really user friendly..and what a shine, I did the 'lil Sub with, it she looks great.

But 'dey 'aint cheep...prolly take two cans.

Steve


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I'm sure that most of the online stores like Mega Hobbies and CultTVman are now hip deep in orders for the FS-1. I preordered mine many months ago when the kit was in the prototype stage. Several days ago Steve asked for the payment to be sent in for my order. On his site he says that he is sending out orders as fast as he can. I'm am waiting for my confirmation that my order has been filled and is on its way. I have only ordered a few things in the past but I will continue order more from him. I am very confident that my order will be filled soon and on its way. His order list may be long but at least i'm on the list. He has always been prompt in fill orders and hasn't disappointed me yet.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

starseeker said:


> When you do start posting pictures, would someone post a dead-on side view of the FS? I'd love to know which version of the Flying Sub the 4' was, whether it had the straight edge from front to back or the up and back down curved edge. Thanks!


It's the up and back down.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

ok, where are the 'freakin pics?...every other post on this board has a shot of some guy flossing his cat or his mom's monkey..a pie plate painted to look like a ufo...lol

All you guys got this kit, where are the cameras?
And don't tell me you is bizzy, it' aint Mother's day or Valentines....lol


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Got mine yesterday at the IPMS show in Columbus. I was just in time to get the last one. Bigger and even better than I hoped for, another engineeering marvel.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't believe any of you guys.....lol

Was mom mad that you spent too much money on the sub, so she wouldn't let you use her camera?....all you guys were: I got one..boom, boom boom...let's see'em boys....

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)




----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

lol good one:thumbsup:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

steve123 said:


> I don't believe any of you guys.....lol
> 
> Was mom mad that you spent too much money on the sub, so she wouldn't let you use her camera?....all you guys were: I got one..boom, boom boom...let's see'em boys....
> 
> Steve


Alright Steve... as promised.....here are pics of my Flying Sub, out of the box. Did anyone know that this kit was gonna be ready for landing gear?

http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo301/martinh65/Flying_Sub/


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks , Martin! great pics. I know it can be a chore to take good pics. Thanks again!
Steve244: I told mom you were messing with her camera again.
She said, for you to clean the basement, and to not keep leaving old hot dog water on the stove...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Martin: thanks again for the pics..

So, was there a coupon for the landing gear in the box?..lol

Why is called landing gear, never take-off gear?

I really like the way the guys at Mobius think...

Man, mine is a week away


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the photos, they're great! 
Moebius really went the extra distance for making after market parts and/or scratch building details easy to install. Don't you just love somebody who cares?
So the 4' (the one this model is based on) had the straight edges along its "circumference". There is another (obviously smaller) miniature with upswept wingtips that match the blueprints, and that the Aurora kit was based on. I've always wondered which was which. But now we can have one of each!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Picked mine up last week...on 2/19.
What a SWEET kit and I'm normally a figure guy!

MMM


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm looking at the kit, and at the old aurora kit, at Martin's pic at Steve244's pics.

I really miss this kit. I got it the first time when I was little (first release)
back when you just built 'em, I never glued the guys in...early small action figs. 
looking at the kit reminds me of burning leaves, It was fall in Ill., certs(with retcin)..

Yup, these guys know what they are doing, and they are giving us an amazing version of the kit we remember.

jeez sorry, I just need this thing to show up..I'll quit bugging everybody 'til I get it finished.. 
Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

hmmm


Certs with retcin? Man you're regressing.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe... but smells and tastes are a powerfull memory trigger. I remember taking my Aurora Flying Sub outside, it was fall, dad was burning leaves...

Seeing your pics of the sub just brought back good memories.

I was spending hours in the LHS trying to find something to build.(I build everything) but when I first saw the Voyager, Bam. Then the Seaview..bam.

I have never pre-ordered anything before....now I pretty much have all of the Moebius releases..on order.

I'm not a bad builder or painter, but I'm going to start working with oils so as to do a better job on the monster figures.

Thanks for the pics...and the memories/smiles

Steve


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Steve, I am glad to see you got yours. that IS bigger than the other one. On the yellow hulls steve, that yellow looks identical to the correct color, is there any need to repaint the hulls yellow ?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

At the early stages of development,they were trying to incorporate the landing gear( the long rectangular slot at the back is for the tricycle wheel)and the grappling claws at the front.It was deemed to expensive and inpracticle to do.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

model maker said:


> Steve, I am glad to see you got yours. that IS bigger than the other one. On the yellow hulls steve, that yellow looks identical to the correct color, is there any need to repaint the hulls yellow ?


Just depends on the type finish you want. I would paint and polish it.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree, I can't imagine spending this much on a kit and not going all out to do your best by it. As I said earlier Tamiya Chrome yellow seem a good match.

Yellow can be a scary/tricky color to paint, but the rattlecan tamiya paints are almost fool proof, and give you a great finish.

Anybody considering doing the landing gear mod?

I think you'd need F8 Crusader gear, or CorsairII gear...same undercarrige.

Maybe skids?

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

In my imagination it has hover capability given by the anti-grav field generated in the floor (thus the glowing hexagons). Wheels would be redundant, but I could see some skid thingies, or pads. The nice thing is the outlines for the landing gear and waldo doors are deeply outlined and would be easy to open with nice detail on the inside. Lot's of room for mods.

On the color, it would make a very nice OOB build, perhaps with g_xii's decals if paint fumes aren't your thing. The light kits out there would really bring it to life.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's funny! I almost went back and added...I bet it has secret anti-grav coils....I have a 32nd scale OH-6 laying around that could donate it's skids...

They would have to be strong, this thing must weigh many tons.
Maybe made from "Nelsonium" or Ludicrisnyon"

Steve


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

My flying sub kit arrived today via Megahobby.I was expecting a cool kit, And this does not dissapoint! In fact It is every thing i was hoping for in this kit, And then some. To me this model is scaled perfect,And looks to be a joy to build and paint.One thing, If Mobeius eventually decides to do a Spindrift kit i hope they do it to the same scale as this kit.Thanks Mobeius for doing an outstanding job on this model, & Kudos to Megahobby for their excellent speedy service,:thumbsup::dude:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm still waiting for UPS to get them to Steve so he can send my kits to me. However, during my lunch hour today I stopped by my LHS and convinced the manager to open up his personal FS box for me.
DANG, Frank! You STILL don't disappoint!!!!!! :hat:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Me too, I thought pre-order was the way to go...The LHS has 'em...I'm gonna wait. It will be here soon....
I was hoping to hear from Mobieus about the thinking around the kit's landing gear. It's a hoot when they log in to talk about how stuff gets decided and done..as in the ironman thread.

Steve


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I got mine from Burbank House of Hobbies. I can't put into words how pleased I am with the faithfulness of the tooling to the original miniatures. I'm glad that Frank & Co. went that extra step in scanning one of the original surviving miniatures in order to deliver the best kit possible. It really shows what is possible when someone truly cares.

I can't wait to get started on this one. Excellent kit!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

The landing gear and claw were considered in the prototype stage,but was deemed too expensive to do.I am considering an aftermarket kit of the wheels and claw,please visit my post,in the modelling section,and vote.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> I'm still waiting for UPS to get them to Steve so he can send my kits to me.


I'm in the same boat as you, I'm dying here........:freak:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I hate waiting..for my toys, who am I kidding..._for anything_ 
\ But, It's fun to get things in the mail.
I'm looking in the storage area for something I can work on ......

I just hate waiting......


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

:woohoo::woohoo: I just got an email confirming that CultTVmans has shipped my flying sub... :woohoo::woohoo:

Now I just have to be patient and wait out the postage lag of 10-15 days...


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

steve123 said:


> I hate waiting..for my toys, who am I kidding..._for anything_
> \ But, It's fun to get things in the mail ......
> 
> I just hate waiting......


Ditto!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sigh...still waiting....I might go to the LHS tomorrow and then, _someday_ I'll have two....lol


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Got mine today from Cultvman.. I had preordered it, but he sold out of his first shipment unable to fill all the orders.

It worked out well though, because I saved on shipping, because the martian war machine ALSO was shipped with it! Very cool model day, indeed!

I'm VERY plased with the shape and initial overall look at the FS kit. Only thing I'm disapointed in, is again, panels that could easily be lit from behind are cast in grey plastic. I can;t believe they would look at the prototype, and think "Naw, no one will want to light THOSE up at all! Make em gray!"

Its pretty easy to spray paint clear parts gray, but it requires aftermarket part or recasting to make those panels clear and lightable.

Moebius: PLEASE think about that on the next vehicle kit! After the seaview, I'd have thought it would be a no brainer to make all instrument panels clear.

Its by no means a showstopper, because he kit is SO nice, but is a disapointment.

Unlike many here, I don't have a bottomless well of money for aftermarket hop up kits.

The martian war machine is an excellent example, though simpler model.. everything on it that can be lit is cast in the proper clear color, and channels are also available to run wires through the top neck for lighting as well.

I do like the instruction manual that comes with the FS... and seeing the score marks and details engraved on the wheel hatches was a nice surprise!

I'm looking at the instrument panels to see if I can maybe make a mold of them to recast them in clear resin.. it won't be anything sellable, just for my own use, and I haven't made a mold or cast anything in about 10 years, but there's no way I can justify spending another $10 on a add on lighting kit for this.

I'll do what I can, and just accept whatever I can't figure out myself.

Just like the seaview, it's a mix of joy, and minor disapointment.

(And I even mentioned this last year in the forums as well, and really hoped they would think about that when decided what plastic to cast parts in.)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll have to agree with Garee's assessment for the convenience of clear parts as backlit walls; I think that the Moebius clear plastic Flying Sub floor will set an excellent precedent for future kits that beg for interior lighting! :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

They went the extra route doing the floor, and the reactor. Why they didn't do all the other consoles with lighting possibilities is beyond me. The same thing also happened with the chariot.. things tht could have been backlit were molded in solid colors instead of clear.

And I really hate the idea of a later release, with all these parts cast properly in clear plastic.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was in a low mood today...had to work on Saturday at the last minute,...cold out...then I get an e-mail from the Cultvman..woohoo!

It's heading this way, inch by inch, step by step....

Steve


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

gareee said:


> Got mine today from Cultvman.. I had preordered it, but he sold out of his first shipment unable to fill all the orders.


Just a correction... I was never out of them. My shipment was delayed almost a week by UPS. Argh.

s


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

HiWay Hobby has them! WOOHOO!

OH MY, but this is a big one!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry about that incorrect post, Steve! Excellent service and customer support by Steve, BTW.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mike over at Cybermodeler got his.

He takes it sprue by sprue:http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/kits/moe/kit_moe_fs1.shtml


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

gareee said:


> They went the extra route doing the floor, and the reactor. Why they didn't do all the other consoles with lighting possibilities is beyond me. The same thing also happened with the chariot.. things tht could have been backlit were molded in solid colors instead of clear.
> 
> And I really hate the idea of a later release, with all these parts cast properly in clear plastic.



Granted clear is good and though I have yet to see the kit first hand I'm hoping I can repeat my success rate so far with back lighting solid grey pieces.
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg27/AJ-1701/Picture395.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg27/AJ-1701/Picture538.jpg


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> Granted clear is good and though I have yet to see the kit first hand I'm hoping I can repeat my success rate so far with back lighting solid grey pieces.
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg27/AJ-1701/Picture395.jpg
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg27/AJ-1701/Picture538.jpg


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great Job My Friend!!!!

Personally, I like the contol panels the way they are. To me it's more of a Pain molded in clear..But that's just me.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

*Chrome yellow*

Is any body planning to use chrome yellow for the hulls of their flying sub kits? I tried another shade out on the bottom docking ring, But it seems to dark.I like the color yellow that it is molded in,So i'm trying to get as close to that shade as possible.I have a chance to pick up a couple cans of Tamiya brand chrome yellow.:dude:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm planning on using the Tamiya Chrome Yellow. A good substitute (recommended by Alexander) is Rust-oleum Goldenrod.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

The color I used is called Marigold,it falls toward the orange side rather than the yellow side.alex


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, I meant to say marigold. Sorry, but what the heck, I'm OLD now (according to my whipper-snapper co-workers)! :drunk:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Be carefull with the rustoeums and the krylons. I use wall mart's paint place..but be careful, use a primer coat, I shot the gantry of Revells' re-issue Jupiter C rocket in Krylon...it did ok, but it brought out mold markings in the plastic...yikes! I used primer after that and no trouble.

Tamiya's paint ain't cheap, but I've got two cans of Chrome yellow waiting, I am taking no chances with my finish on the kit...

Steve


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

falcon49xxx said:


> The color I used is called Marigold,it falls toward the orange side rather than the yellow side.alex


Yes, I tried Marigold on the bottom docking ring and to me it had to much orange for my liking. Not that marigold is a bad choice, But I am trying to match the color of the molded plastic as close as possible. If i actually saw one of the props in person,it may be a darker shade. I reshot the docking ring with the Tamiya chrome yellow & i think it is a big improvement.It just about matches the yellow plastic the kit was molded in. In the past i never used Tamiya paints, But i think they are easier to work with over Testors,Which tend to run if your not careful.:dude:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

When I went to look for a color for this, I took a part of my Monogram Flying Sub with me to Home Depot.I wanted to find a yellow that was more orange than all the yellows I have in my hobby paints.I looked at the 36" that JBond is holding in one picture,and Bob Burns FS photos,which to me seemed more orange tha yellow.I found the Marigold to be a perfect match to the Monogram part,and when I painted the outside shell of the Moebius FS,also a perfect match to the plastic color.I used no primer on the shell.The rings are molded in grey,and will tend to shift the color.I would have tested the Marigold on the inside shell,to see the color match.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I noticed the hulls were molded in yellow, is it possible to NOT paint the yellow but just the Blue trim, Or is the molded yellow plastic to shiny ?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think it's too shiny...I've seen some high gloss finishes done on some of the kits but I think the miniatures are at most satin or semigloss if not flat.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah I was thinking of a semi gloss or a flat as well. Heck for that matter, you could add some flick spots of future floor wax to simulate some water drops on it as well.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks, the future idea sounds good.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You're gonna want barnacles and rust too....

WoooHoo...mine is here! Cultvman must use capt. Kirk as a delivery service.

I'm going to "grok" this thing for a while....

Don't worry I won't start a build thread,...I'l just send a pic or two.

First Thought, I love the instructions!..These guys really pay attention to suggestions....what a beautiful kit...thanks guys, I spent blood money on this (and the Seaview)...only one of us working full time now...But They are totally worth the money...

Steve


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah money's a bit tight here as well, but I HAD to have the kit as soon as it was released.

I could have worst vices.. drugs, gambling, alcohol...

Even my wife was impressed by the kit size and the details on it.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

model maker said:


> I noticed the hulls were molded in yellow, is it possible to NOT paint the yellow but just the Blue trim, Or is the molded yellow plastic to shiny ?


Yes,you could just paint the blue,and shoot a semi-gloss or flat on the yellow plastic,and it will look good.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Great Job My Friend!!!!
> 
> Personally, I like the contol panels the way they are. To me it's more of a Pain molded in clear..But that's just me.


Thanks BP 

Yeah I find clear parts are a pain to work with from glueing to light blocking... :drunk: As for the hull colour I'm planning on using insignia yellow from the Derivan MiNis range. Its a good yellow with just a hint of orange. I've already trialed it thru my airbrush with good results and its from an aussie company. :thumbsup: I may even trial out some subtle panel detail on the hull.

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hey Bert, Again it's personal preference. I think shiny works on this subject because it's a bit "larger than life." A real sub would be dull from oxidation from the salt and sun (like the miniatures). Maybe that's my 6 year old perception at work though when the whole world was shiny and new (and black and white).


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

C'mon guys this thing swims _and _flys . My plane captain better have my FS?..very polished. Dull cotes take off many knots of speed.

In the air and on/under the water. 

If you really need to have beads of water on the craft, use epoxy,...future will flatten out and look like you sneezed on it....

Steve


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Some epoxys will eat styrene plastic though, I thought?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Not after it's painted..always test....


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I've never seen epoxy eat styrene-


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I remember trying to epoxy parts on an old enterprise model I had years ago, and the epoxy ate the engine struts right up... but that was LONG ago.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Any worries use micro crystal cleer or white glue. 

Are you guys thinking to GerryAnderson these things? he dirty'd up lots of his stuff, that might look cool. _I've also never seen epoxy do anything bad to plastic...If you mix it wrong it gets messy..._
Maybe Nomenclature...."rescue, and no step"...now done right that might look cool..but where would you put them?

Steve


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Steve244 said:


> Hey Bert, Again it's personal preference. I think shiny works on this subject because it's a bit "larger than life." A real sub would be dull from oxidation from the salt and sun (like the miniatures). Maybe that's my 6 year old perception at work though when the whole world was shiny and new (and black and white).


I like the color it is molded in to me it looks perfect.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

If mixed improperly, epoxy could melt or soften styrene from the heat of the curing process, but it could not "eat" the plastic like an acid or solvent.

Larry


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I've used alot of epoxy on my kits, the 5min type, never had a problem.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah it could have been old heat generating epoxy.. this was back in the 70s when I tried it.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys Be carefull with Krylon, I used some true blue on the clear floor and it reacted(the gloss paint went matte and shows detail from the other side of the part)..the krylon effect..it's ok cuz it's the floor.

But like I said only tamiya on the rest of the kit...

Steve


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

First rule of painting Anything: garage, car, kichen chair, or Flying Sub: for best results, use the same paint throughout - Cetol, Minwax, Testors, Tamiya, Krylon. Not just the type of paint, enamel, lacquer, acrylic, but if you can, go with the same brand, the same family within the brand. The paint manufacturers aren't telling you this just so they make more money. Of course, if you know the paints, have successfully applied one type or brand over the other and it's worked and it's stayed stable over time, you're fine. Or if you know about what Future seals and how to apply something totally contra-indicated over another layer using Future as a barrier, you're laughing. Otherwise, be careful! Something may go down on top of something else and look fine for a while but never truly dry, or in rare cases layers could delaminate or in the even worst case scenario, layers could join forces and craze or eat the plastic. Remember, you don't have to go nuts on an "accurate" paint match. 1. "Scale effect": the smaller the scale, the lighter the paint should be. 2. What the miniature was painted rarely represents what you see on screen. 3. It's your model. It has to look right to you, not to what a paint chip looks like photographed in who knows what color balance, scanned by lord knows what scanner and reproduced on an uncalibrated monitor.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lordy,..Thanks, but I know those things too.Sorry...you didn't read my previous post

I had good luck with this blue in the Seaview's control center.
It came out ok, looks like no-slip floring.
The reason I even brought it up was some of the guys were talking about using these types of paint to shoot the sub.

I've already explained what happened to my jupiter c gantry.

These paints need priming , or testing to use as finish coats on most plastic. I'm using Tamiya for all the other paint applications on this kit.

Sorry, you wrote so much maybe they will read it, it seems the same question gets asked 5 times in a thread...

Good answer though....

Steve


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

got one yesterday.It will be my personal build.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)




----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Got mine today, what a great kit. :thumbsup: Pay attention to the ladder position. I almost goofed and placed the ring on upside down.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

One great possibility for reactor lighting.. we picked up some halloween led jackolantern lights.. they are relativly small, and have 2 functions.. slow fade betwen 5 different colors, and rotating chase red, both in a small circle.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Started painting today............


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

:woohoo::woohoo: My FS-1 turned up from cultTVmans today....:thumbsup:
So I am one happy little vegimite. And all I can say is... Once again the gang at Moebius have made this aussie verryy happyyyy. This will be one ripper of a kit to work on.


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

While waiting for Steves kit to arrive I picked up another one at the Pasadina model contest last weekend at closing time so I got a killer deal on it too. :woohoo: What an awesome model. I would have given my left leg to have this kit in 1968.:freak:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Agreed, but you wouldn't have gotten the same choices in paints or the skills that you possess today back in '68 (the year of Rowan & Martin)!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Flying Sub touched down in San Francisco...What a kit!!!
'scuse the silence fellas...I'm building...:thumbsup:


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

True, very true!! And my build quality was pretty dicey at 11 years old! 

I bought the Rustoleum Marigold and Tamiya Camel Yellow and decided the Camel Yellow I will use on my Camel Trophy Land Rover model. Its a bit too dark. The Marigold looks like the ticket!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Rust-oleum goes on thinly, so expect to use more than one coat. :wave:


----------



## subcom117 (Apr 16, 2002)

Still waiting for mine from Cultman. Would someone please share the recommended colors and paint codes from the instructions?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, Didn't we decide Chrome yellow was the way to go?

Those craft paints on this kit even with primer are "acting up"
I used krylon on the floor, looks like anti-skid...no problem there..
I tried paint place silver,..after a white primer on the hatches...lifted...

Use that crap at your own risk..I shot the hull with Tamiya chrome yellow...she looks great!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I beg to differ ................for me Marigold was the right choice.


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

I use Rustoleum Grey or White sandable primer on all my models. I have never had paint lift. Plus it fills imperfections and with a bit of wet sanding really smoothes the surface. Also several light coats are always better with spray can paints. And placing the can in warm water for a half hour beforehand helps the paint flow and atomize better as well.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry, I saw the color you used, and that's why I didn't ask you about it in your build thread.

Here she is in tamiya chrome yellow 









Steve


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmm looking at that gave me an idea!

Cut a wooden base oversized the same shape as the clear base. cut a hole inside that, and fit in one of those color changing pumpkin lights, or those crystal color changing light stands.

Then you have the base lighting up, changing colors!

Gonna have to try that!

It's possible you can run additional wireing up the front neck of the base, and run lighting into the FS from there.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Steve, the Chrome Yellow, looks "spot on"! :thumbsup:

- Ben


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Ben It was so close it was hard to tell where I had to put paint...lol

But the Tamiya paint is really glossy, so that helped.
_Could that ashtray be any fuller? it's the wife's,.... she smokes like a freightrain...lol_
Steve


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

See: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2736246&postcount=4


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

In Speaking to the Man who has the 3' Flying Sub in his Living Room,(_Yes the actual Miniature_ that has the ugly landing gear and Claw)I can safely say that Chrome Yellow IS NOT THE EXACT COLOR.He doesn't Have a chip, a Piture etc but THE ACTUAL Miniature. Nuff said

By using a Pantone color chart, he has come up with EXACT color matches for all the colors..Which I hope to color Match With Hobby Paints or whatever paints this week....


*Stay Tuned..........*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

They forgot to call me and ask what color _I_ wanted...ahh,...wadda ya gonna do?

Steve


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

steve123 said:


> Man, Didn't we decide Chrome yellow was the way to go?


For what's it's worth, here's a photo of a chip of gelcoat from the 36" "wheels & claws" Flying Sub miniature, sitting on a Fed Std color chip for Chrome Yellow. To my eyes, at least, the two colors appear fairly close. Btw, I'd hit the chip with some plastic polish to remove any grime and oxidized paint from the surafce layer, so we're presumably seeing something like the original color. 

Like I said in another posting, I can't vouch for the accuracy of Tamiya's or Testors or another manufacturer's version of chrome yellow, so I'd double-check any paints against a Fed Std fan deck.

Gary


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Of course, age and the elements have probably taken their toll on whatever the color was 45 years ago. 
The fact is, whether we as modellers pick marigold, chrome yellow, camel yellow or whatever, it's gonna look great because it's a great kit to start with.
Gents, build on!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Painting the blue trim was a scary moment for me.
I'm almost out of yellow....lol I taped off the blue trim, then shot some clear over the tape to prevent leaks...I shoot the blue, it looks great.
As I'm taking the tape off, I get a few smears on the yellow...aughhh.
But "THE TAMIYA CHROME YELLOW"...sorry...lol
Is very durable I was able to take very fine polishing paper and fix da boo boos...

Steve


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Steve123, "THE TAMIYA CHROME YELLOW"... looks almost identical to the yellow plastic right out of the box, can you see a difference in the plastics yellow and the paints yellow ?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

steve123 said:


> Sorry, I saw the color you used, and that's why I didn't ask you about it in your build thread.
> 
> Here she is in tamiya chrome yellow
> 
> ...



Steve, I love the details that you were able to get on that SUV and carport kit. What scale is that? 1/24? hehehehe


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

it actually looks in scale with the FS as well! Are ******* figures being made for it as well? Maybe a 4x4 or a fishing boat for the carport?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

gareee said:


> it actually looks in scale with the FS as well! Are ******* figures being made for it as well? Maybe a 4x4 or a fishing boat for the carport?


You know, I think you are right garee. It does look like the same scale. However, those cigarettes are way out of proportion, but the ashes make great weathering product.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The wife smokes like a freightrain... _the wife does all the smokin' in the family I doo all the readin' and the wrtitin'
Cuz' I'm the one with a good 3rd grade eddication..lol _
It was a little tough to tell where I was painting...but the paint has a much higher gloss than the plastic.

I get better shots outdoors,...It snowed today I'll shoot the sub in the winter...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------

